# How to keep insulin from freezing in sub zero conditions.



## SummitKing (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi.

I have been trying to find the best way to do this but without much luck so far. I've tried searching travel and mountaineering forums and even tried to contact people that have been to very cold climates (no reply - I guess they are the 'famous/busy' people that don't have time).

Does anyone here have any experience of mountain trekking, ice climbing (or any other winter activity where the temperatures were well below sub zero c)?

Basically I'll be away for 2 weeks and the temperatures are going to get really low (especially high up). I know the best way is to keep insulin on your body - but I have found it impossible to find a strap/pouch for insulin - bearing in mind I'd need to keep at least 1 months supply on me.
Shoving it down my underwear isn't the greatest of options - but that's all I have so far.


----------



## travellor (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't actually use insulin, what sort of size are you looking at?
Anything I need to keep warm, I have a money belt which takes a surprisingly large amount of stuff.

Maybe rotate it out and keep in a decent insulated pouch outside if that's not big enough?

Or get a poachers pocket inside your jacket?


----------



## Robin (Nov 15, 2018)

The only thing I can think of is a security money belt, designed to go under clothing. You might fit a few cartridges of insulin in there.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Travel-Sec...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KKBBDV4B4VQZMJP9WWC1
I use a runner's/cyclist's belt when I’m riding in cold weather, which goes through my jodhpurs belt loops and stays under my jacket. The pockets are expandable.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...sprefix=spibelt,sports,130&crid=39Y7UOQJF1G0L


----------



## SummitKing (Nov 15, 2018)

travellor said:


> I don't actually use insulin, what sort of size are you looking at?
> Anything I need to keep warm, I have a money belt which takes a surprisingly large amount of stuff.
> 
> Maybe rotate it out and keep in a decent insulated pouch outside if that's not big enough?
> ...



Hi.

They are the insulin pens - a bit longer than a standard bic biro and about 3 times thicker Though of course as I said I'll have 1 months supply so that's roughly around 10.

An 'insulin belt' is a bit of a niche item - so that's why I can't find any. Generally speaking 'mountaineers/winter trekkers' don't have diabetes and diabetics don't mountaineer/winter trek. Info is pretty slim on the ground - just plenty about keeping insulin cool in warmer climates.


----------



## Robin (Nov 15, 2018)

SummitKing said:


> Hi.
> 
> They are the insulin pens - a bit longer than a standard bic biro and about 3 times thicker Though of course as I said I'll have 1 months supply so that's roughly around 10.
> 
> An 'insulin belt' is a bit of a niche item - so that's why I can't find any. Generally speaking 'mountaineers/winter trekkers' don't have diabetes and diabetics don't mountaineer/winter trek. Info is pretty slim on the ground - just plenty about keeping insulin cool in warmer climates.


Ah, I use a reusable pen. so just have to pack the cartridges, which are a lot smaller. Any chance you could swap to a reusesble one, if your insulin is available in cartridges?


----------



## travellor (Nov 15, 2018)

SummitKing said:


> Hi.
> 
> They are the insulin pens - a bit longer than a standard bic biro and about 3 times thicker Though of course as I said I'll have 1 months supply so that's roughly around 10.
> 
> An 'insulin belt' is a bit of a niche item - so that's why I can't find any. Generally speaking 'mountaineers/winter trekkers' don't have diabetes and diabetics don't mountaineer/winter trek. Info is pretty slim on the ground - just plenty about keeping insulin cool in warmer climates.



A Rambo style cartridge belt?
But then you are faced with the prospect of overheating if you wear it near your skin.

To be honest, if you are looking at 10 fat biros, your best option is getting the local seamstress, wedding dress maker, curtain maker, to sew up a pocket in your jacket, or to adapt a belt you can put in between your layers somewhere to maintain a reasonable temperature.

However, you need to be careful, the last thing you want to do is have a fall, and find you survive the fall, but impale yourself on the pens.
So held on your side, rather than your chest, so you can't roll onto them, or your lower leg, so you don't punch them into your Femoral artery, or similar mishaps.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 16, 2018)

You need something that is isolated from outside temperatures - you don’t want your insulin to freeze. The Hid In Multi-way belt for pumps has a pouch that is big enough to take insulin pens, yours for £25 from the DUK shop. Might even take your BG meter as well, it is stretchy. Your meter won’t like low temperatures for sure.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 16, 2018)

I was in the Dolomites last year at temps of -25.
I was not camping so was only carrying Daily supply.
I kept my test kit in my pocket of body warmer inside my microfibre jacket inside my waterproof.
My pump was inside next to my skin.  

My Libre was in my pocket inside a spare thick wind proof glovewhich is fleece lined.  
This was excellent as I could quickly get it out of the glove and swipe to keep an eye on glucose levels.
I then only needed test kit out for delivery with food, which I did making sure we were in a sheltered position.

Reusable pens would certainly reduce the pack of your insulin supply.  I kept my emergency pens in a small soy flask, which I put inside a double layered fleece pouch I made, and put into my Day pack next to my back.

Not quite your situation but hope that that is of some help


----------

